

Ask HN: Why are upvotes not applied? - f_salmon

How come upvotes are not taken into account? (Is it only me?)<p>Bug or feature?<p>If feature, why does this make sense? (No, I&#x27;m not a mass up&#x2F;downvoter.)<p>If HN does not want me to vote, why display the up&#x2F;down arrows? Why not simply hide them?
======
sauravt
If your's is a new account or has been banned then upvotes won't be
accountable.

~~~
f_salmon
Thanks, but neither is the case (my username is not green anymore, and you
could see my post => not banned).

------
jaachan
How do you know know they are not applied?

